# Betta has parasites? Or something else?



## BettaSnap456 (Sep 10, 2011)

Okay, I've been so confused lately about my Betta, Tai. He has a swollen belly, a red anus with a white cottony patch on it, he eats normally, poops normally, he is still active. Like he still goes around the tank, he has red under his scales. I just treated him for constipation, the pea trick and fasting, it worked. I also thought he had a bacterial infection so I tried melafix for a week without any results. Now I believe it's parasites, so I got Jungle Parasite Clear, and I'm treating him with it. I believe he also has SBD, since he was in a hospital tank and his spine was crooked, and swimming abnormally. He lives in a 5g tank, with a low water level because I think it helps him. I haven't tested the water parameters. But this has been going on for about a month and a half, i think. I was feeding just flakes when I found out about his sickness. he isn't pineconing. Btw I fed him 3 times a day with 3 flakes each feeding. I'm a newbie so help me out! Thanks!


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Please fill this out so we can get more information and be more accurate. Also, is his poop string and white/clear? He's not constipated or bloated right now, just the fuzzy patch? If you could get a picture of him too, that would be helpful.

What size is your tank?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have a filter?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Is your tank heated?
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
How often do you feed your betta fish?

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
How old is your fish (approximately)?


----------



## BettaSnap456 (Sep 10, 2011)

1. 5g
2 82 degrees f
3. Yes
4. No
5.Yes
6. He lives by himself

Food
1. I used to feed him flakes but I switched it to freeze driied bloodworms and betta pellets.
2. 2 times a day.

Maintenance
1. every week
2. 20%
3. Betta Safe

Water Parameters
1. Haven't tested

Symptoms
1. He has gotten paler, he has a swollen belly, a red anus with a white patch on it, he has red under his scales.
2. Barely anything changed, except he sometimes has trouble swimming.
3. a month and a half ago.
4. Yes, for constipation, the pea trick and fasting, it worked he pooped. And I also treated him with melafix, i thought he had a bacterial problem. Now, I'm treating him for parasites.
5. No.
6. Not sure, about a few months old.

He used to have white stringy poop, not anymore. He still has a swollen belly.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Get him in to a qt tank or cup so you can float him in the main tank for warmth.

Premix 1 tsp/gal of epsom salt in treated water so you can have him in that water while he floats. Keep him in this water either until the swelling and redness are gone or for a max of 14 days. If in that time his poop is stringy and white, then treat him for parasites. The epsom salt will stimulate him into pooping while taking out excess fluids that his body might have built up, causing him to swell.

Change out all of the water in his tank before putting him back in (unless it is cycled, if so then remove a majority of the water) so that there is no melafix or parasite medication in the water with him.

I recommend not using melafix with bettas simply because there is an ingredient that is easy to overdose them on which is quite harmful to them.

Fast him for a few days while on the epsom salt to let everything work through his system before feeding him soaked pellets only. Use blood worms as a treat food since it's not a balanced diet (low in fiber and fats, but high in protein) whereas pellets are more balanced out.


----------



## BettaSnap456 (Sep 10, 2011)

So, I should keep him in epsom salt for 14 days? What if this doesn't work? And how long is a few days?


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Fast him for 2-3 days while he is on the esom salt before offering food to give a chance for bloating to go down. After 2-3 days, soak his pellets in treated tank water and give him those to eat (no bloodworms right now).

If he looks like he's back to his normal size and shows that he is not bloating after eating (unless he does have parasites indicated by white stringy poop) keep him in the epsom salt water for 1 more day before reintroducing him to tank water without medications.

If he does have parasites indicated by white stringy poop, keep him on the epsom salt and then medicate him for parasites.


----------



## BettaSnap456 (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm a bit slow so you'll have to forgive me so I have to keep him in the epsom salt bath for 2-3 days?


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Keep him in the epsom salt full time for at least a week while changing his water every day to new epsom salt water.

If his swelling goes down to a regular body size within that time (1 week) then give him 1 more day in epsom salt water before switching him to his regular tank.

The epsom salt will help him poop and bring swelling down. If his poop is stringy and white, then treat him with parasite medication. If it's not, then he may have found something to eat that he shouldn't have or he may have been overfed.

When you did the pea method, did he poop the pea out as well?


----------



## BettaSnap456 (Sep 10, 2011)

How can you tell? I mean he had a huge poop after the pea treatment.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Since bettas cannot digest peas, there should have beena green chunk like the one you fed your betta. If it was just the colring of his poop, he may not have pooped the pea out, which could be causing his current problem.

The epsom salt should help him pass it if he hasn't already pooped it out.


----------



## BettaSnap456 (Sep 10, 2011)

No then he didn't... Have you ever treated your betta(s) with this method?


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I don't use the pea method because I don't trust putting anything in if nothing is coming out. for constipation I try to get my males to flare, fast them, or use epsom salt (laxative).

Peas are plant matter, so bettas being carnivores cannot digest them properly. They get their fiber and plant matter indirectly through eating bugs and pellets instead of directly like eating plants.


----------



## BettaSnap456 (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh okay. I was just doinng what the majority did.


----------



## BettaSnap456 (Sep 10, 2011)

Has the treatments worked on your bettas though?


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

What I've done has always worked. If your boy gets constipated again after this, try not feeding him for a day or two, and if he hasn't pooped afterwords, try and get him to flare before using epsom salt.

I've never had the combination of flaring, fasting, and epsom not work.


----------



## BettaSnap456 (Sep 10, 2011)

I hope this works! Thanks!


----------



## BettaSnap456 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey um, I was just wondering but what about his red anus with a white patch on it? Will that get better along with it?


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

His stomach and anus might be red because of the bloating and the plant matter he ingested. It should hopefully clear up after he passes whatever is causing his bloat.

As for the white patch, that may be extra slime coat to try and protect himself while he's not feeling good. Bettas produce extra sometimes to cope with poor water conditions and to protect themselves from external infections.

How big was the piece of pea you fed to him and how much did he eat of it?


----------



## BettaSnap456 (Sep 10, 2011)

I fed him most of the meat of the pea, but some he spit out. I've got him in a container now, with the epsom salt.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

I also want to add freeze dried bloodworms are notorious for bloating fish, even if fed every once in awhile. You said you feed 2x a day, so if you were giving him freeze dried bloodworms both times that might be part of the problem. I hope he gets better! Good luck.


----------



## BettaSnap456 (Sep 10, 2011)

Does it help to let them soak in water?


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

In my experience, no. A bag of frozen ones at petco or something is only 4 dollars and its a huge bag. They're much more nutritious and haven't caused any bloating for me if you want to try them =]


----------



## BettaSnap456 (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info! But I heard they are nasty to deal with...


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Soaking freeze dried foods can help make them easier to eat, but unless your fish is used to eating them then they can cause bloating issues. they have the same nutritional value as frozen, but generally can cause a little more issues with constipation. They should not be the main source of you betta's diet because they aren't a balanced out meal like a pellet is. They're good for occasional treats however.


----------



## BettaSnap456 (Sep 10, 2011)

So I should feed him mainly pellets, not much bloodworms.


----------



## BettaSnap456 (Sep 10, 2011)

I'll put up a picture of Tai so you can get a better understanding of what I'm going through with him. So stay posted!


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Feed him a diet consisting of mainly pellets. Use blood worms as a treat.


----------



## BettaSnap456 (Sep 10, 2011)

So, what else should I feed him?


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

For now, just pellets and if you can find some mosquito larvae (you'll have to rinse them off a few times to make sure they're clean). If you can't find the mosquito larvae, then just pellets and an occasional blood worm treat.


----------



## BettaSnap456 (Sep 10, 2011)

How can I even find mosquito larvae may I ask?


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

If it's spring or summer time, the easiest and safest way is to put a bucket of water outside and let it sit for a few days before checking. I think mosquitoes like it humid, so if it's humid and hot where you are, then you shouldn't have too much difficulty in finding some.


----------



## BettaSnap456 (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh okay thanks! I'm sorry it's taking long to get a pic of him I just have crappy cameras...


----------



## BettaSnap456 (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh okay, thanks! I'm sorry it's taking so long to get a pic of him, I have crappy cameras :/


----------



## BettaSnap456 (Sep 10, 2011)

I just noticed that Tai had grey marks on his gills... What does it mean?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

BettaSnap, the trick to feeding frozen bloodworms is to use tweezers or a toothpick. That way you never have to actually touch them.

The grey markings could be stress marks or him losing his coloring from being sick. Unless these markings are very fuzzy/cottony looking, they are most likely nothing to worry about.


----------



## BettaSnap456 (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh okay, thanks! I heard they were disgusting to handle, I've never had any experience with frozen bloodworms.


----------



## BettaSnap456 (Sep 10, 2011)

Also, my betta has been in a container for 3 days and I haven't fed him for 3 days, and he's still as bloated as he was... What should I do?


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

How much epsom salt is he on? You could bump it up to 2-3 tsp/gal if he isn't there already.


----------



## BettaSnap456 (Sep 10, 2011)

He is in a small container, so I tried 1/8 of a teaspoon. I have no idea how big the container is.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

If you can get a hold of a gallon jug and clean it out with hot water, you can use that to remix the epsom salt in treated water and just use that. It makes it a lot easier with dosing. So if you can get that, put 2 tsp in it and shake it up after putting your water treatment in. That should last you a few days.


----------



## BettaSnap456 (Sep 10, 2011)

Finally! Pictures! But you will have to go to my Facebook to see them... I know they're not best quality but it's the best I can do. http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.252780138100684.69097.100001060987206


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Poor guy has a big tummy or so it looks like in the middle pic 

I would keep him in the epsom salt and keep fasting him for a few more days and do as Paraflafla said and use a gallon jug - milk jug? to mix up 2 TSP of epsom salt and just pour the water from the jug into the cup. That way he is getting the right amount of salt in the water.

PS - I have the same pony snowglobe :-D


----------



## BettaSnap456 (Sep 10, 2011)

Haha, I didn't know that was in there.... It's an old gift from my parents.... And yes his belly has gotten bigger, I feel like I'm letting him down by not getting him better. ='(


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Well obviously you're not letting him down. You're on here looking for help for him.

2-3 tsp/gal of epsom salt should hopefully fix him right up.


----------



## BettaSnap456 (Sep 10, 2011)

Okay! I put him in a ice cream bucket, with 1 gal of water with 2 tsp, it's the only thing I can put him in that isn't in use... I rinsed it well out. Thanks you guys!


----------



## BettaSnap456 (Sep 10, 2011)

Btw, how long can a betta go without food? It's been 5 days since he's eaten.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

If he was healthy before, and given he doesn't have parasites, 2 weeks max.

Have you tried soaking his food in garlic juice yet?


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Is he pooping at all?


----------



## BettaSnap456 (Sep 10, 2011)

I don't see any poop now, and no I haven't Idk the garlic juice method


----------



## Moon (Jul 4, 2011)

maybe try warm water top of the line food and my fav epson salt he probably has intestinal problems was he like this when you got him


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

If you can get a whole clove of garlic or a can of minced garlic (just plain garlic, nothing else in it) you can use the juice to soak his food in and that will make it more enticing.

To get juice from the whole clove, cut it up and put it in a small amount of water and let it sit. Minced it way easier and you get more.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I think in a pinch, you can use plain garlic powder dissolved in water. Just garlic powder, not garlic salt.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

I've tried garlic powder, but it really didn't seem to do anything. It's worth a shot, but I don't know if you'll have any success with it.


----------



## BettaSnap456 (Sep 10, 2011)

Moon I didn't see anything up until a month and a half ago.


----------



## BettaSnap456 (Sep 10, 2011)

What does the garlic juice do?


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Garlic juice increases a betta's appetite (I guess it smells really good to them), boosts the immune system, and has anti-parasitic properties. Overall it's really good for any betta.


----------



## BettaSnap456 (Sep 10, 2011)

Well I'm broke right now, so I can't get garlic.. :/


----------



## BettaSnap456 (Sep 10, 2011)

Is there anything else that I can do for him that will relieve him of constipation? Because he isn't making any progress.... :'(


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

3 tsp/gal is epsom salt it your best bet. Has he eaten anything at all?


----------



## BettaSnap456 (Sep 10, 2011)

No, because I thought it wouldn't be good to feed him right now...


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Offer him a little bit of food each day. Maybe a pellet or two, but if he doesn't eat them within 5 minutes, take them out.


----------



## BettaSnap456 (Sep 10, 2011)

Okay, his gills have gotten white and his body has gotten paler, and his swelling hasn't gone down, is there a point where you have to put them to sleep?


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Since it's been over 10 days with no improvement, I'd start looking into your options.

You've had him at 3 tsp/gal epsom salt, correct? If not, bump it up and give him a few days chance on that dose. I don't know about the fuzzy patch, but it doesn't sound good. Sounds like a slime coat problem or a fungus.

Search up some euth options that you'd be comfortable with and let us know what you plan. 

I personally recommend clove oil (hard to find and can be expensive depending on where you get it) followed by decapitation. That puts the fish to sleep and then you destroy the brain and it's over.


----------



## BettaSnap456 (Sep 10, 2011)

I'll bump it up to 3 tsp. and, if he doesn't show improvement, clove oil is the best option I think...


----------



## BettaSnap456 (Sep 10, 2011)

He still eats, though...


----------



## BettaSnap456 (Sep 10, 2011)

Then again, if he doesn't get better in 5 days, I'll put him in his regular tank to make him comfortable when he dies... It may sound cruel but I at least want him to die somewhere he feels comfortable with, and I could never euth a living thing.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Poor fella =(
One question... they are saying to put in 3tsp of Epsom Salt, which is correct.. but you are also adding in the water conditioner, right?


----------



## BettaSnap456 (Sep 10, 2011)

Yes I am, bettasafe


----------

